# Necomimi Neurowear!



## DracosDerpyHoof (May 2, 2012)

Guys, I was browsing through a site called Forteantimes and discovered this video.

[video=youtube;w06zvM2x_lw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w06zvM2x_lw[/video]

It's quite amazing, and the thing is they are being released in the fall (From what I understand) and their price range is $98-$130 which isn't bad considering the equipment used. I know others have made ears like this at home, and some are even working on the same idea to make tails. 

How do you guys feel about this? Like it? Love it? Dislike? Hate? Or are you like me and just as giddy as a schoolgirl?


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 2, 2012)

The ears themselves are kind of old news--I remember we had a thread about it back when I first joined the forum, which was over a year ago.

I didn't realize they were hitting the market so soon, though. That's neat, if it's true.


----------



## DracosDerpyHoof (May 2, 2012)

I only knew about the homemade ones that people did; not the company ones. So, I was happily surprised.
Yes, their site says it's being released around fall and winter. I'm excited.


----------



## Bc4life (May 2, 2012)

I believe that I read in neurowear website that they should be in sale in Japan soon enough


----------



## Ozriel (May 2, 2012)

It's an interesting concept.


----------



## mirepoix (May 3, 2012)

Pff, those ears are so boring.  I could make ears like that what's the big d--*OH HOLY SHIT THEY'RE MOVING OH MY GOD THAT IS PRECIOUS

*â€‹I read an instructables on how to make moving kitty ears (over here) but this seems like an option for people who aren't into electronics.  I anticipate furry modifications in the future.


----------



## skitzokitty (Jun 11, 2012)

I actually own these, and they do work


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks very cute :3


----------



## Luckiione (Jun 18, 2012)

I've seen them. They're cute, but not practical. The huge 'detector' things that have to touch your forehead and ear make them look clunky and ugly, nothing like the concept video. I suppose if you used them with a foam based head they wouldn't look as clunky because those parts would be covered, but they're also too small for that. If you were crafty you could also take the fur covers off and institute your own, but for the 130$ price tag I saw them for...its just not worth it to me.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 18, 2012)

oh my goodness so kawaii


----------



## jlombana (Feb 24, 2014)

I just ordered mine. Decided to bite the bullet.

Necomimi


----------



## alphakitsune (Feb 24, 2014)

I have my own set. Just a warning: the headset is really tight and you can't adjust it.


----------

